# Sold My 26kbrs, Picking Up My 28rsds



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

My wife agreed to let me sell our '07 26KBRS and purchase a new '08 28RSDS!!! Lovin' life!!

I sold the 26KBRS via Craigslist to a great family in Durango Colorado. They were the best to do business with and I hope they have lots of great trips in the trailer.

I pick up my new 28RSDS on Saturday, April 12th!! We already have a trip planned to the Colorado sand dunes, Yellowstone, and the balloon fiesta and Carlsbad Caverns in New Mexico. We will also do several short weekend trips around here.

Ironically, my in-laws also decided to buy a trailer and after looking for a few months decided on a 21RS. They pick their new trailer up on the 12th as well and we will do several of our trips together. My parents are also in process of purchasing a new trailer (Spree) and are planning to join us.

Man...when one gets the bug, it sure can spread like crazy!!


----------



## Phdstudentsk (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats on your sell. Can you tell me how to go about helping a friend sell his 35' Tundra (2006). He said its approx 33ft but I could not find any specs to fit that size. His trailer sleeps 8 people (w/bunks). He only wants to get out from under the payment and he is willing to take a low price in the $20.000. I have sold alot of things on craigslist but never have I helped anyone sell their RV. I really want to help the friend but unsure how to go about it.. How do you work with payments etc when the buyer may live in another state...any suggestions on what not to do and any cautions..
There are so many scammers out there.. Also, I am new to the outbackers..



Mark C and Family said:


> My wife agreed to let me sell our '07 26KBRS and purchase a new '08 28RSDS!!! Lovin' life!!
> 
> I sold the 26KBRS via Craigslist to a great family in Durango Colorado. They were the best to do business with and I hope they have lots of great trips in the trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I bought my Outback from a private party through rvtrader.com. He may want to try to sell it there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Mark C and Family said:


> My wife agreed to let me sell our '07 26KBRS and purchase a new '08 28RSDS!!! Lovin' life!!
> 
> I sold the 26KBRS via Craigslist to a great family in Durango Colorado. They were the best to do business with and I hope they have lots of great trips in the trailer.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the sale and new purchase !! ENJOY !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.

Let the mods begin. I have the older version of your Outback (with the table/couch swapped) but feel free to check out the mods on my 28RSS for some ideas. (see link in my sig)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That IS exciting news!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer!


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats! I know the excitement when we bought ours. We immediately jumped into mods. Bunk rails and step ladders helped, as well as key locations for TV/DVD solutions. Take a look at my gallery for pics and reply with any questions.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations. I know exactly how you feel. We purchased a 2008 31 RQS and are now looking for a buyer for the 2005 28 RSS!
We are having lots of fun with the mods for the new trailer. Next mod, accumulator tank.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Camper Louise

You shouldn't have a problem selling for 28. We 2 TT in our drive for a very short time. I amanged to take a pic (my sig photo). Once the warmer weather hits and camping season kicks into high gear...look out...the phone will be ringing.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Mark C and Family said:


> My wife agreed to let me sell our '07 26KBRS and purchase a new '08 28RSDS!!! Lovin' life!!
> 
> I sold the 26KBRS via Craigslist to a great family in Durango Colorado. They were the best to do business with and I hope they have lots of great trips in the trailer.
> 
> ...


Mark C and Family- Did you turn your buyer of the 26KBRS onto Outbackers?


----------

